# We have kittens - now with pictures



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

About ten minutes after posting on Sharonbee's thread asking how things were going Mai Tai decided that it was time to start 
She didn't want to move off the bed though  and didn't want to leave Pasha either. After 10 minutes in her nest box, she decided she preferred my wardrobe in the main bedroom. By this time she was well into labour. I came back to fetch spare bedding etc and she followed me - and gave birth to kitten number 1 in the middle of the bedroom floor 
She has been behaving as if this is first litter! She has only just now settled after giving birth to 4 kittens between mid-day and 2.30. I did think there were more but she seems very settled, not making any further effort or in any distress.
So 4 little ones - weights 94g, 99g, 100g and 102g Sexes and colours to be determined


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fantastic news glad Mum and Babies are doing well. :001_wub:

Remember I will NOT be looking at any pics lol


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news Lynn  and well done Mai Tai clever little girl xx 

Pics when appropriate please 

Oh my ive gone a bit gushy


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Mai Tai and Lynn.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Many congratulations to you all!! Well done, Mai Tai :001_wub: 

Let's hope for a Lilac girl


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oooh, congratulations Lynn and Mai Tai!

Just hope you dont have a white bedroom carpet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww congratulations mum (and grandma Lynn too of course), Ive been watching out for this thread all day


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yayy new babies on Meeko's birthday  
Congratulation to fur mum Mai Tai and human mum/gran Lyn


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooo babies :sneaky2: 

Congratulations


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations,xxxxx
i am so excited for you.*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

well done Mai Tai - i bet they are as gorgeous as you:001_wub:
can't wait to see some piccys of these little ones Lynn - and to watch them grow up into healthy beauties


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saw this on FB - congratulations ! Woot woot.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

glad to hear it went smoothly.,
Congratulations!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

congratulations on the new kits.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations, glad all went well.
Hope the carpet is ok. xxxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations mummy Mai Tai ....... looking forward to pictures!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!! Congrats mummy and nanny  xxx

I just saw this on FB, come on here to see pics, and do I find any?? :nonod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> About ten minutes after posting on Sharonbee's thread asking how things were going Mai Tai decided that it was time to start
> She didn't want to move off the bed though  and didn't want to leave Pasha either. After 10 minutes in her nest box, she decided she preferred my wardrobe in the main bedroom. By this time she was well into labour. I came back to fetch spare bedding etc and she followed me - and gave birth to kitten number 1 in the middle of the bedroom floor
> She has been behaving as if this is first litter! She has only just now settled after giving birth to 4 kittens between mid-day and 2.30. I did think there were more but she seems very settled, not making any further effort or in any distress.
> So 4 little ones - weights 94g, 99g, 100g and 102g Sexes and colours to be determined


Right on que congrats


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh, how exciting!! Can't wait to see piccies!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

First thing I did when I got in was to log in and see how Mai Tai was doing... Congratulations Lynn x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats and is it just tiger left now lol seems to take forever


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sat here wondering how cute they are. hint hint


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations Mai Tai and Lynn :thumbup: 

Look forward to seeing lots of pics


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Awww!! 

Meezer world domination continues 

Can't wait to see photos!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hooray, lovely news - congratulations Mai Tai


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

The biggest congratulations, well done to both of you, piccies,piccies piccies please!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your patience is rewarded 



































I'm sure there will be more over the next few days


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
gorgeous!

Mummy looks tired but she looks proud too.

So happy for you.

Making me soo jealous though 

Give them a gentle kiss from me.xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww well done Mai Tai, your babies are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations they are gorgeous.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mai Tai your babies are gorgeous :001_wub: what a clever girl you are


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations they are so beautiful well done to you and mummy! xxx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG, what darling baby meezers! :001_wub:

Congratulations to you and Mai Tai, Lynn, and what lovely pics!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

:001_wub: Beautiful

Well done Mai Tai :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics - oh my :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, well done! So pleased to hear they've arrived, and all such good weights too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous, :001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Aww congratulations! What a clever mummy you are Mai Tai, all those beautiful little ones


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of the new kittens. Well done Mai Tai.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Soooo cuuuute!! I love the one which is a darker colour, sort of yellow, does that mean it will have darker fur when grown up? Very pretty, all of them! :001_wub: :thumbup1:


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations Mai Tai and Lynn! They are such beautiful babies! :001_wub::001_wub:

I can't wait to see more pics as they get bigger


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Have only just caught up with this! Congratulations Lynn, well done Mai Tai! Xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhh man I had to look at those pics didn't I :sneaky2: They are just lovely I love little Meezer babies..... :001_wub:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!! Mummy looks like she needs a nice long snooze now, and she deserves it!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy yummyy


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Only just read this, well done Mai Tai, this is wonderful news, love the pics Lynn, Mai Tai looks very content with her babies. Bet your glad it is all over, we are still waiting for Wispa to start.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Ooh they are gorgeous :001_wub: Congratulations! 

Looking forward to more photos


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sharonbee said:


> Only just read this, well done Mai Tai, this is wonderful news, love the pics Lynn, Mai Tai looks very content with her babies. Bet your glad it is all over, we are still waiting for Wispa to start.


Come on Whispa! Very relieved Sharon - just about getting the stains out of the _cream_ carpet


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't envy you having to do that Lynn, we also have cream carpets and cream sofas so hopefully she does decide to have her kittens in the kittening room instead as the floor is laminate tiles in there so much better to clean.


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


>


Awww! They look like little ferrets!

Too cute!

Congrats! x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful!! :001_wub:

I think there has to be a Valentine theme for these babies. Okay, they weren't quite valentines day kits, but close enough 


Could have Bonnie, Clyde, Rose, Valentino, Cupid...can't think of any more


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a theme  names to be announced soon .... ish


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have a theme  names to be announced soon .... ish


Ooh! Looking forward to the grand unveiling!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just making my final choices from the list and making sure I have the sexes right  I think I have 3 girls and 1 boy but need to triple check at least


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

HUGE congratulations to you and Mai Tai!!!!

What a gorgeous litter, looking forward to hearing names :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh, I am excited about names now!! Still not over how gorgeous they are!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: looking forward to the unveiling of the names.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub:Bless i want one. xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How is the little family doing? 

Can't wait to hear what their names are


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All doing well MM :thumbup1:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I have a theme  names to be announced soon .... ish


can we hear the theme? we may be able to 'help' - we'll need more pics to put right name to right kit.........:ihih:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aren't they adorable? :001_wub: And Mai Tai looks like such the attentive mum!


----------

